# My Shepherd



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

While waiting to post many, many pictures of Willow I thought I should post some of Diesel so he doesn't feel too left out!

The wind is blowing his hair!









After the ball!









Come on keep up!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL He looks like a Lion in the first picture... what a mane!! 

He's really cute.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a handsome boy! he looks so sweet!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, what a great looking Sheperd! Shiloh?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Me oh my!!! Diesel is quite the stud muffin!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Lol!! Stud muffin indeed! He is a very pretty boy, not a shiloh just a very fluffy, sable GSD.

He is also very active. Think baby Willow will be able to keep up with him?!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a handsome dog! My husband so wants a shepherd as a second dog. I want to sleep past 6am for at least a year before I take on another puppy!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful! Love the longhaired Shepherds!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup!!! He is soo handsome 
I had shepards growing up so even though I love my GR, my heart still tugs at the GS's
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He sure is handsome!! Great pictures!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwww he is a cutie 

how old


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so handsome. I think that he does look like a lion in the first picture. My husband like them also but I dont see us getting one anytime in the future. I want another golden.


----------



## angel_night (Jan 14, 2008)

my gosh what a gorgeous dog! 

Ruth xx


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

A super looking dog you have. Very intelligent eyes!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous dog!.
GSD is one of my favorite breed,most of all,when they are long hair!.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Diesel is stunning! I love the picture with the wind blowing his fur. I was watching the Today Show this morning, they had puppies on...a beautiful golden puppy and an absolutely gorgeous german shepard pup too! 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Diesel is a good looking boy. He looks like quite the athlete too.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beauty!! 
He reminds me of my "Brute" - a Shepherd we had when I was a little girl. He was long-haired like that and they called him an Alsatian (sp??) Shepherd. Have you ever heard of that? I've seen many long-haired Shepherds, but I've never, since, heard them called that and have no idea what it means.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe Alsatians are what German Shepherds were called during and just after World War II because of bad associations with Germany. 

Huntersmomma - He is now 18 months old.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I believe Alsatians are what German Shepherds were called during and just after World War II because of bad associations with Germany.
> 
> Huntersmomma - He is now 18 months old.


The people of India still call GSD Alsatians.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Lol!! Stud muffin indeed! He is a very pretty boy, not a shiloh just a very fluffy, sable GSD.
> 
> He is also very active. Think baby Willow will be able to keep up with him?!!


Wow! He is fluffy. My sister has always had GSD's. At least for the last 40 years. She now has a White GSD. My friend is thinking of getting a Shiloh and just went with a group of people who were evaluating some pups.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I believe Alsatians are what German Shepherds were called during and just after World War II because of bad associations with Germany.
> 
> Huntersmomma - He is now 18 months old.


 
yes, exactly!
Diesel is GORGEOUS


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE LH GSDS! What great dogs!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I believe Alsatians are what German Shepherds were called during and just after World War II because of bad associations with Germany.
> 
> Huntersmomma - He is now 18 months old.


Ah, that's interesting. I had no idea...
This was in the '70s when we had Brute, but maybe the breeders were still using that term. He was a rescue, so we had no idea where he came from or what his background was.


----------

